# Is the instruction manual important?



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

You know that green book they gave you from the update? The instruction manual? Is it important to keep or can I sell it? I don't think I need it and I don't want it taking up a space in my drawers. 

What have you guys done with it?


----------



## Jackfrost (Mar 5, 2017)

No, not really. I just randomly gave mine away to Colton


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 5, 2017)

Just sell it. You can order it again from your catalogue


----------



## treetops (Mar 5, 2017)

[removed]


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool. Didn't know it was orderable. Thanks!


----------



## Flare (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope.
Simply takes you to ACNL's digital manual, which you can easily access any time via the Home Menu.
Gave it to Rowan because he asked for a piece of furniture.
Also, I didn't know the Instruction Manual was re-orderable.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2017)

Nope, you can use it as decorations if you want.

I sold mines.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 5, 2017)

Ahah I love how a lot of us gave them to villagers.. I gave mine away to Chief. He's onto us now. 
I think it's a pretty cool looking "book" item but just I wish you could customise it :/ I hate that big white question mark


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> Ahah I love how a lot of us gave them to villagers.. I gave mine away to Chief. He's onto us now.
> I think it's a pretty cool looking "book" item but just I wish you could customise it :/ I hate that big white question mark



The green colour is sooo ugly to me and doesn't match my room themes. D:


----------



## hoodathotit (Mar 5, 2017)

Corrie said:


> You know that green book they gave you from the update? The instruction manual? Is it important to keep or can I sell it? I don't think I need it and I don't want it taking up a space in my drawers.
> 
> What have you guys done with it?



Isn't that pretty uncomfortable?


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 5, 2017)

I used mine in my second character's house as a normal book. I think it looks so cute with it's bookmarks.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I wanna make a house full of instruction manuals now


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Mar 9, 2017)

I used my in the *Classroom set* in one of my rooms it looks nice. I am going to do two othet sets where this will look nice.


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 9, 2017)

I sent mine to curlos....he seemed to have LOVED it...he sent me a cement mixer in return. O.O


----------



## Loriii (Mar 9, 2017)

It's just somewhere there hiding inside my inventory/closet. I'll probably end up selling it soon (didn't realize before that they're orderable haha).


----------

